# Shut up, Chinese diplomat tells US



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jh ... hina18.xml

Shut up, Chinese diplomat tells US
By Harry Mount in New York
(Filed: 18/08/2006)

One of China's most senior diplomats has made an extraordinary attack on America, saying that it should "shut up" about China's growing military capacity when America dominates global military spending.

Sha Zukang, China's ambassador to the UN in Geneva, launched his diatribe in an interview with the BBC yesterday during a progamme about China's booming economy and military strength.

"It is much better for you to shut up, keep quiet," the ambassador said, referring to America, raising his voice to a high-pitched yell. "Are you the number one? Is it true that the US has almost 50 per cent of the world's military budget? The Chinese population is five or six times bigger.
advertisement

Why blame China? Forget it. It's high time to shut up. It's America's sovereign right to do whatever is good for them. But don't tell us what is good for China."

The ambassador also said that China would be prepared to go to war with anyone over Taiwan.

"The moment Taiwan declares independence, supported by whoever, China will have no choice," he shrieked.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

can anyone say 200% import embargo?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

China just may be running the show before this is over. Who's gonna stop them the political correct Americans Not!!! China has the testicular fortitude that the castraded west does not!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If there was one country for the United States to be vigilant over it would be China! I think they would slit our throats if they had half a chance. Embargoes or no embargoes&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, China population is much much bigger then us. Even with all our illegal Mexican immigrants we are still small. Time is working against us. Speaking of democracy, Bush's administration is the most antidemocratic administration in USA history.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Anti democratic?????? Give me an example.

Do you mean like trying to disqualify the votes of soldiers who defend this nation, in the presidential election? Oh, wait, that was Gore. Maybe you mean like giving missile guidance technology to communists. Oh, Oh, that was your buddies again seven dogs. Help me out here. Maybe you mean like violating the second amendment by confiscating firearms like in New Orleans. Ooops, the governor and mayor are both what???? Democrats aren't they? Help me out here Sevendogs, give me an example.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Surveilans on Americans who do not favore Bush's agenda and support of tyrannical regimes in other countries.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

sevendogs I think you mean surveilance on suspected Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> Surveilans on Americans who do not favore Bush's agenda and support of tyrannical regimes in other countries.


What tyrannical regime does the Patriot act support. I think just blowing smoke as fast as you can puff. What bothers me is, I think you hate Bush more than you care for America's security. You will sacrifice everything to destroy Bush. What's with the kamikaze attitude?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Surveilans on Americans who do not favore Bush's agenda and support of tyrannical regimes in other countries.


Not too mention that Clinton hada bunch of FBI files on Republicans.
The people the NSA is wiretapping is the who are comminicating with Alquedia thugs. Thats not protected.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > Surveilans on Americans who do not favore Bush's agenda and support of tyrannical regimes in other countries.
> ...


The hate bush crowd thinks we can negoiate with terrorists, unbeknownst to them that the Terrorist are trying to kill them too. You can't negoiate morrons like the one ruling IRAN. Heck Clinton even sold the Chi-coms nuclear secrets, I am sure that will probably end up in the had of North Korea and little Kim. The hate bush crowd, or the Howard Dean leftists of the DNC would rather cower in fear than lose one American life. Heck if we aren't carefull we are going to get just this type of diplomacy come January.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

We have cousy relationships with China and help dictatorial regime in Turkmenistan. In Turkmenistan terrorists are out, yet. However, under this conditrions, this can change quickly. In countries with corrupt regimes and poor population environemnt is ripe for terrorists.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A cozy relationship with China????????????????? You have to be kidding. It was cozy when they were bringing grocery bags full of money for Clinton and Gore.


----------

